# web'n'walk Stick IV mit Vodafone



## longrien123 (20. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe diesen Umts-Stick im Internet gefunden und wollte ihn mit einer 1und1 SIM karte betreiben (Vodafone Netz). 

T-Mobile web'n'walk Stick IV ohne Simlock, kein Vertrag

Ist dies überhaupt möglich?

In der Beschreibung steht das er ohne Simlock ist.

Reicht das um ihn mit einer Vodafone SIM von 1und1 zu betreiben?

Was hat es mit diesem Branding auf sich?

Danke


----------



## iRaptor (21. November 2010)

Wenn er keinen SIMLock hat müsste das gehen.

Lg


----------



## longrien123 (21. November 2010)

müsste klingt nicht sehr überzeugt 

aber erstmal danke.

kann das irgendjemand bestätigen??


----------



## amdintel (23. November 2010)

ich hab das auch schon gemacht als mein Netz 3 Tage nicht ging eine D1 Karte rein mit ner Tages Flat ging es  dann  erst mal weiter, das ein zigste was man immer beachten sollte  die Ein Wal Parameter ,  wenn es das gleiche Netz ist können die auch manch mal gleich sein , trotzdem sollte man aufpassen das nicht auf ein mal zu einem falschen Tarif abgerechnet wird wenn man falschen  drin hat, das kann schon mal passieren , kommt auf die Provider an wie die das handhaben .

pack doch einfach eine andere Handy Karte rein dann siehte ob Sim Lock ist, aber nicht 
damit on gehen, könnte teuer werden .
gibt ein mal SiM Lock und ein mal Net Lock wie der Name halt sagt .


----------



## Chrise (24. November 2010)

Aloha 

lade dir das Programm MWCONN herunter. Installiere es und stelle es auf deinen Provider ein.
Auf dem Stick wird wahrscheinlich die orginale Einwahlsoftware von T-Mobile sein. Diese kannst du auch nutzen indem du die erforderlichen Daten einfach aus dem Programm MWCONN abliest und in die T-Mobile Software übernimmst.

Gruß,
Chrise


----------



## amdintel (24. November 2010)

Quatsch braucht Er nicht, und Er muß auch nichts runter laden so ein Unsinn, 
er kann den Mobil Planer so weiter verwenden  wie  gewohnt 
da halt nur ein Neues Benutzter Profile erstellen und Neu die anderen Mobil Karte  vorher auswählen ,  bei anderem Provider und da ggf. die Neuen Daten eintragen, dann vom Planer aus eine Neue Verbindung erstellen.
kann sein das man vielleicht noch manuell die SMS Nummer ändern muß wenn das 
nicht schon geschähen ist, wenn es aber das gleiche Netz ist, ist es auch die gleiche SMS Nummer .
bei mir hatte  MWCONN sogar einen bestehen DFü Eintrag kaputt gemacht,
daher rate ich von diesem Tool ab !

Der Mobil Planer  vom Stick  funktioniert immer wenn man das gleiche Stick verwendet,
egal welche Karte man ins Stick packt


----------

